# Ancient Recipies



## Astro Pen (Aug 6, 2020)

One of youtube's more interesting suggestions. There's a whole series of them including breads and condiments but i'm focusing on the booze here 

Kykeon (I'm not 100% sold on adding goats cheese but I guess maybe Philadelphia might substitute)







and Hippocras (like they drink in game of thrones apparently)


----------



## Matteo (Aug 7, 2020)

Hmm...goat cheese and honey work well together.  Goat cheese and wine also (but better a dry white).

But mixing them all up together with barley?

Not too surprised at his reaction.


----------



## CTRandall (Aug 11, 2020)

Awesome! Credit to anyone so dedicated as to wait 4 months to get one obscure ingredient from a farmer in Ghana.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 20, 2020)

There was a UK TV programme many years ago about Roman recipes. I remember they used fish sauce a lot.

Had a google and found this collection of recipes.





						BBC - History - Roman Food and Recipes
					

Discover more about Roman food and their diet. Read some ancient recipes which they used for special occasions.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------

